# Limed Oak Finish Advice Please



## DOOGYREV (7 Jun 2011)

I have a Job coming up that will require a Limed Oak Finish. 
I have done several in the past and they have come out nicely, but found it to be very time consuming and labour intensive. 

My Question is 
Does any one have any tips and techniques on how they achieve a Limed Oak Finish? 
What products are good use? 

Any help would be much apreicated.


----------



## DOOGYREV (10 Jun 2011)

Anyone :?: 

This is the kind of finish I want to achieve.


----------



## yellowbelly (10 Jun 2011)

White Patina would speed the job up


----------



## DOOGYREV (11 Jun 2011)

yellowbelly":35ihbvxn said:


> White Patina would speed the job up


 
Thanks Yellowbelly, 
Could you tell me where I could get hold of it? 

I have googled 'White Patina' but am not sure exactly what I am looking for, is it a wax or a paste or a paint, there seem to be several products related, but none specific.


----------



## yellowbelly (12 Jun 2011)

Morrells do it in various colours, sprayed on and dries practically instantly as a powder.
Using a dry colour mop/fine brush lightly go over the highlights to remove excess leaving the powder in the grain and depth of moulding and corners the final coat over the top of whats left on


----------



## DOOGYREV (12 Jun 2011)

Many Thanks, it sounds exactly like the sort of thing I was after.


----------



## sue denim (16 Jun 2011)

to take this a little further and in a slightly different axis...

If you put lime on oak it comes out a darker colour. Am I correct in thinking that the term limed oak (although widely accepted) is in fact a bit of a misnomer ?

Just curious

Sue


ps I really like the colour of oak one it has been exposed to lime.


----------



## DOOGYREV (16 Jun 2011)

I think in this case the word 'Limed' means bleached as supposed to "having had lime put on" but I may well be wrong.
I didn't think lime made oak darker are refering to the white chalky type you get from lime stone?


----------



## yellowbelly (16 Jun 2011)

sue denim":duyf6pn6 said:


> to take this a little further and in a slightly different axis...
> 
> If you put lime on oak it comes out a darker colour. Am I correct in thinking that the term limed oak (although widely accepted) is in fact a bit of a misnomer ?
> 
> ...



Your quite correct on bare oak  but when liming I always seal the surface first to stop it discolouring the wood and the lime then fills the grain leaving it white


----------



## DOOGYREV (16 Jun 2011)

yellowbelly":11ehphvb said:


> sue denim":11ehphvb said:
> 
> 
> > to take this a little further and in a slightly different axis...
> ...


 
My humble apologies Sue 

The so called liming paste I have used in the past was put directly onto the wood, with nothing more then a wipeover with white spirits first, this turned all the wood white, and proved very difficult to remove from the grain and areas where I didnt want it to be white.
I thought it had turned all the wood white because I hadn't sealed it first, but it didnt make the oak darker, was I using the wrong type of liming paste?


----------



## yellowbelly (17 Jun 2011)

Liming paste is pretty much standard from suppliers these days, ready to use staight from the tin very smooth almost like white custard LOL. Originally it was lime in powder form, scrubbed on with a damp coarse rag dipped into the lime powder and worked across the grain and then when dried scraped and sanded off


----------

